# Liquid Shampoo & Conditioner



## smengot0 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi all,

Am hoping to make a natural liquid shampoo and conditioner for my daughter. 
Susan from swift crafty monkey blog is now for members only. Am at a dead end.
Please help. Thanks


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 10, 2019)

I make both. In order to help you, it would be helpful to know your level of experience?
Have you made any of Susan's recipes?
Have you made liquid soap?
Have you made lotion?
What brand of OTC shampoo/conditioner is your daughter using now?

ETA: Here are 2 links to threads with good info for formulating hair products:

Oils for Hair & Scalp
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/oils-for-hair-and-scalp.74008/

Shampoo Bars
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/shampoo-bars.68585/


----------



## smengot0 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks Zany. I make cp soap every week at least.... I have made over 5 batches of liquid soap and 2 of creamy liquid soap using recipes/methods by IrishLass. I have made many successful batches of lotions. So I guess am no longer a newbie so to speak.

I have made a few good shampoo bars too.

With liquid soap and natural shampoo, I don’t seem understand how liquid soap becomes shampoo or....... 

I appreciate your help


----------



## lsg (Mar 11, 2019)

The Herbarie has several good recipes for shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 11, 2019)

Make shampoo not soap, especially if you daughter has long hair she loves. I really wish folks would realize soap is very bad for hair


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2019)

smengot0 said:


> Thanks Zany. ,,,
> I appreciate your help


You're welcome. 


smengot0 said:


> With liquid soap and natural shampoo, I don’t seem understand how liquid soap becomes shampoo or...


Excellent question!
FYI I started soaping in 2003 at age 60. In 2004, I joined an online forum and the Liquid Soapmaking Yahoo Group. I've tried every bar soap or liquid soap that happened to be in the shower that day to shampoo my hair. Some worked well; some not so much! 

So, the first answer to your question is, there is no "One Size Fits All" when it comes to shampoo. It takes a bit of trial and error to find what works for you.  The links I provided above should help guide you through the process -- or you may already have something in mind to convert to a liquid shampoo. ?

Second, the single most important thing to remember with lye-based shampoo -- bars or liquid -- is to rinse with increasingly cool water until it's as cold as you can stand it (think "viking" ) to get all the soap scum out.

Third, follow up with an ACV (apple cider vinegar) rinse to restore the pH balance of the scalp. 1 tablespoon of ACV in 8 oz water works for me. YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary)

Four, lye-based liquid shampoo requires a period of adjustment. For me it took a year when I would switch off to an OTC brand temporarily, but once I got through that, I've never looked back. I don't need conditioner any more, but I do have a hot oil treatment from time to time and I also rub a dot of argan oil between my palms, and put it on my hair for shine.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2019)

HOMEMADE CONDITIONER

If you've made lotion, then making conditioner is easy. The only difference is you use a lot less oil and, instead of Ewax NF, use BTMS aka "Conditioning Emulsifying Wax" formulated especially for hair conditioners. (For a PDF of Swift Crafty Monkey's explanation of BTMS, click on my avatar and choose "Conversation".  I don't know how else to share PDFs on the Forum. )

Here's a link to my Easy Conditioner to try:
*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/zanys-hair-conditioner-with-lemon.74243/*

Another suggestion - ELEMENTS BATH & BODY - good value for the dollar! 
Gentle 2-in-1 Cleansing Conditioner Base
*https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/gentle-2-in-1-cleansing-conditioner-base.html*


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Make shampoo not soap, especially if you daughter has long hair she loves. I really wish folks would realize soap is very bad for hair


Carolyn, you made a good point. Feel free to edit your post to add a link to a thread where this has been discussed many times before.


----------



## smengot0 (Mar 12, 2019)

lsg said:


> The Herbarie has several good recipes for shampoo and conditioner.



Thanks lsg.


----------



## smengot0 (Mar 12, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Make shampoo not soap, especially if you daughter has long hair she loves. I really wish folks would realize soap is very bad for hair



Yes she has tried a few shampoo bars and didn’t like so much. She requested to try a homemade shampoo


----------



## smengot0 (Mar 12, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> HOMEMADE CONDITIONER
> 
> If you've made lotion, then making conditioner is easy. The only difference is you use a lot less oil and, instead of Ewax NF, use BTMS aka "Conditioning Emulsifying Wax" formulated especially for hair conditioners. (For a PDF of Swift Crafty Monkey's explanation of BTMS, click on my avatar and choose "Conversation".  I don't know how else to share PDFs on the Forum. )
> 
> ...



Zany you’re awesome. This forum is full good and generous members. Thank you


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2019)

smengot0 said:


> Zany you’re awesome. This forum is full good and generous members. Thank you


You're welcome. Thank you for the kind words. I do try to help where I can.


----------

